# Ace Cafe Meet - Monday 26th May 2008 :)



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

Hello All!

I've had some messages to say place this in the events section so here goes!

As you know i've been trying to organise a meet at the Ace Cafe - a meet in addition to the one in August!

I emailed them and unfortunately I had a reply saying that there is one on the 9th August so would be hard to get a slot in before that.

HOWEVER, I said PPPPPLLLLLEASE!!!!

I got an email this morning from Claire at the Ace Cafe saying there has been a cancellation on Monday 26th May (Bank Holiday so u can all make it!) so they can fit us in from 11AM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I said yes please, book us in!!!!!!!

So whos up for it?????!!!!!!!

A list of people that have confirmed: 
*Moi 
SlineTT 
AdamTTR (subject to buying me drinks) 
Naresh (Subject to buying me drinks) 
Gem 
CamV6 
Elrao (maybe) 
Joe90 
Stub 
Nem 
Amzchhabra 
TT Fastcar 
Essex Audi 
RustyIntegrale 
Kwattro 
Dolfan 
Conlechi 
J1mmy 
Mde-TT 
gloveywoo 
MGF 
Ezz 
Blackers 
G1ZMO X 
TTTEJ (maybe) 
Dean TT (maybe) 
Dotti 
Jaayde 
Wayside 
Hark 
Major Problem 
L17MRL 
Mike TT 
Southjj 
M1YKP 
AnishZ3
Ian TTR 
TT S1MON 
mlarner
saftt
Dazza66
BHP786
Robokn
nippo_
StevesTT
GeneralJim
Jutty
K&N Roadster
Superfly
VicTT*

Hope to have loads of replies on this one!!

All the best

Suraj
_________________


----------



## TT51MON (Mar 22, 2006)

Count me in Please, Simon


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

Nice one ill be there ...................


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Can we come by train?


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

im on holiday then!!! 8)


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Juber said:


> im on holiday then!!! 8)


well i suggest you cancel and get your priorities right young man....


----------



## dazza66 (Jun 20, 2007)

I,ll be there also......!


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

I'll be there. sign me up.
Mervyn


----------



## safTT (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh yes, count me in! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Would love to (missed the last few) but i'm being forced to hoon around Spa Francorchamps on the 26th & 27th so won't make this one either 8)


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

is this a TT only event? Or can any memebers turn up with different marques!


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

thebears said:


> is this a TT only event? Or can any memebers turn up with different marques!


Sorry mate - TT only


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Suraj_TT said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > is this a TT only event? Or can any memebers turn up with different marques!
> ...


lol - nasty git!

Dont worry, wait for Tej's meet, hes nice, not like Suraj! :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> is this a TT only event? Or can any memebers turn up with different marques!


I should think you would be able to turn up with a different margue, but you would have to park it away from our beloved TTs  :wink: . I'm sure you would be welcomed with open arms


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

likewise ^^


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

So can we turn up by BREL 313 then ?


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

Adam TTR said:


> Suraj_TT said:
> 
> 
> > thebears said:
> ...


Hilarious... of course you can come with other marques - but will need to be parked away as we have quite a few TT's on the list!

Unless you have an r8 you can park inside 

P.s. im not sure about coming by rail - may be worth googling it!


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Realise you all need your TT fix and quite prepared to park my cherished motor well away from you Pikey TT'rs :wink: . I mean i wouldn't want dings on my new motor would i? :lol:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

thebears said:


> Realise you all need your TT fix and quite prepared to park my cherished motor well away from you Pikey TT'rs :wink: . I mean i wouldn't want dings on my new motor would i? :lol:


Is that another new motor, or just the old new motor :?


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

KevtoTTy said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > Realise you all need your TT fix and quite prepared to park my cherished motor well away from you Pikey TT'rs :wink: . I mean i wouldn't want dings on my new motor would i? :lol:
> ...


its a new old motor that i brought new :lol:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

The one in the photo?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > thebears said:
> ...


You told me it was white :roll: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I believe there is going to be an italian mk2TT in ibis at this meet all the way from Italy  :wink: . Lets welcome Nippo and show him how we do our Ace cafe meets


----------



## nippo_ (Oct 31, 2007)

Confirmed, I've wanted to come in pilgrimage to the Ace CafÃ© for years (I am a biker too)... and the time has come! Do count me in, cheers


----------



## L17MRL (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi Guys

Sorry but im gonna have to pull out off this 1, gotta drop the wife off at the airport :roll:

But i will be at the ACE Cafe on the 31st may, the Modball rally starts off from there, be good to have some support from the start line if any of you guys fancy it 

Gonna be 100 cars at the off!!!


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Suraj, put me in please!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I'll be there new body kit and hopefully lots of carbon


----------



## K&amp;N Roadster (Jul 19, 2007)

Can I provisionally book as we my be away.
Its the Mrs TTR but I pay for mods etc.


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

count me in


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Need to organise a little convoy up there me thinks


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

Count me in! will probably be my first meet but i love the ace cafe!


----------



## generaljim (Jun 25, 2007)

Room for one more.......now going to be down south that weekend so would love to make it


----------



## Jas225 (Apr 3, 2005)

K&N Roadster said:


> Can I provisionally book as we my be away.
> Its the Mrs TTR but I pay for mods etc.


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

count me in too
jose


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Add me to the list please. 2nd time so I'll know the way . . . .


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

For anyone coming down the M1...

I'm thinking of leaving home (junction 28 M1 - Snipe Pub) about 7:30am.

So it should look like:

Junction 28 leave - 7:30am

Meet / Pick up at Leciester Forest Services - 8:30am

Meet / Pick up at Northampton Services - 9:00am

Arrive at Ace Cafe - 10:00 - 10:30am

So do we have people looking to join in at these places? I'd ask that anyone joining in at these points can be there at least 15 mins before the pick up time, so we can leave at the the time shown above to make the time at Ace Cafe.

Where does the Birmingham lot want to join in, Northampton Services?

Nick


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

i will meet you at northampton services...is that junction 15 or 15 A ????
jose


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

15a I think.

I'll check tho and let you know.

Nick


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Definitely 15A for Northampton Services.

BUT

*I've changed the time for this meet point to 9:00am, so thats 30 mins earlier than I had put above.*

So:

*Junction 28: 7:30am

Leciester forest Services: 8:30am

Northapton Services: 9:00am

Ace Cafe: 10:00 - 10:30am traffic dependant.*

Looks like the birmingham lot would be best meeting at northampton too, depencing on where you come accross to the M1, but that looks low enough for you to get over and then come down to meet us there.

Nick


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi Nick - this might be a bit early - the event doesn't start 'til 11am.

If you have a look on the Ace website there's a (probably large) group of bikers starting a run to Margate at 10:30.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

To be honest I'd expect us to get stuck in traffic on the way and it'll be easily half 10 before we're there.

I've got the TTOC flags to put up too, so need to be there early to get them all errected and under car tyres.

Nick


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

NaughTTy said:


> Hi Nick - this might be a bit early - the event doesn't start 'til 11am.
> 
> If you have a look on the Ace website there's a (probably large) group of bikers starting a run to Margate at 10:30.


Yes, as stated in the thread, please dont get there too early, ive been instructed to tell everyone.. as theres going to be shi* loads of bikers!!!

Dont want any hassle before the event has started 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

As above, I'd expect a couple of hold up's and delays on the pick up's, aw well as the 50mph limit around Junctions 6/7/8/ etc etc, I assume it's still all roadworks in that area.

Nick


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

No worries matey - just thought I'd mention it


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

Kool i'll meet you at 15A.there are road works with average speed cameras around Luton...
jose :evil:


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

Add me in if its cool people


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

I'll be there

I'm planning to meet up with Nem's mini-cruise at Northampton Service Area.

Dave


----------



## VAGTECH (May 19, 2005)

were going , should see u all down there !!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Good we can talk about HPA turbo's


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

If any ones travelling from Essex or via Essex, Nippo and I are meeting up to convoy together your welcome to join us. Best place to meet would probably be Holiday inn, Junction 28 of the M25 Brentwood. The more the merrier


----------



## DeanoBaj (Oct 8, 2006)

planned on coming guy's but car is FOOKED, bloody thing! I hate it when car's go wrong although this is the first issue hopefully the last
:lol:


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

i thourght my car was going to burn in flames - had some major burning smell coming from the car, found out a carrier bag has stuck to the exhaust, lol

i may be there is its not raining too much


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

hopefully i'll be there now lads 

if my car comes out the garage tomorrow me and my mate are having the long trek to oogle over some nice TT's


----------



## nippo_ (Oct 31, 2007)

Dotti said:


> If any ones travelling from Essex or via Essex, Nippo and I are meeting up to convoy together your welcome to join us. Best place to meet would probably be Holiday inn, Junction 28 of the M25 Brentwood. The more the merrier


10AM?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

rik-e said:


> hopefully i'll be there now lads
> 
> if my car comes out the garage tomorrow me and my mate are having the long trek to oogle over some nice TT's


Get yourself to Leciester Forest Services for 8:30am then and cruise down with us 

Nick


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Well a girlie can only do so much waxing and cleaning. Was out there Friday working hard on my beloved girlie Scarlett and once again was out there yesterday giving her a good rub down with yet more wax in the very windy wind with marigolds on :lol:  . Today it's raining so I can't do anymore other than just look at her and think how gorgeous she looks when wet with the lovely wet strips  . Really looking forward to the Ace tomorrow 8)


----------



## nippo_ (Oct 31, 2007)

"wax on, wax off"... are you training to kick our butt? 8)


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

and I remembered the dotti who never wax her car ha ha


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

nippo_ said:


> "wax on, wax off"... are you training to kick our butt? 8)


Ahhh nippo, I even offered to wax your ibis :lol:


----------



## nippo_ (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

nippo_ said:


>


No silly, not your 'ibis bits' your ibis italian motor  . See you at 10am sharp


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Late decision....looks as though i'll be there tomorrow!!

see you all in the am

Matt


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Talk about sad! Just been out there AGAIN in the dark with my nighty on wiping off the rain :lol:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Dotti said:


> Talk about sad! Just been out there AGAIN in the dark with my nighty on wiping off the rain :lol:


Not a term used on this forum, but definitely needed:

TTIUWP!

(this thread is useless without pictures)



Nick


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Nick I have some of me in a nightie but didn't think it was appropriate


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

robokn said:


> Nick I have some of me in a nightie but didn't think it was appropriate


lol!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Steady on you lot ... I will be dressed normally tomorrow I HOPE  8) :wink:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Note to Suraj, in future can London meets be arranged for late afternoon.

I seriously shouldn't be up at this time on a bank holiday.


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

bloody rain !!!!

:evil:


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

i know! cant clean the car! oh well, its still pretty clean from when I cleaned it yesterday... might run out there now while its not raining


----------



## nippo_ (Oct 31, 2007)

Dotti said:


> nippo_ said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


sorry, "me don't speak the lingo"
see you soon


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

i think im calling it a miss, its raining hard


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

the rain here this morning at 8-9am there was noway i was considering it....gutted really was looking forward to it, why is the sun not shining!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

really good to see everyone the weather was so bad but hay that's this country for u !!!

Hopefully see u all soon

Andy


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Thanks to Suraj for organising the meet. 
Shame about the weather but a Bank Hol in England so no surprise.

A 500 mile round trip for a cup of coffee: must be mad.

Was good to meet some new people and catch up with some of the other Alpine TTourists. Good to see all the stickers still in place.


----------



## nippo_ (Oct 31, 2007)

Hello guys, it was good to finally meet up with some of you! Shame about the weather, but then this is the UK... it would have felt kind of strange with the sun...


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

As has been said suraj well done no mean feat sorting it all out, nice to meet some new faces and old Jay and well done to adam for winning car of the day


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Well that was a hell of a drive! torrential rain on the M1 isn't pleasant, but with 8 other TT's in a line behind you it makes it worthwhile!

Well done and thanks to Suraj for organising it, to say as many people came who were there even in the rain shows how much effort you put into this.

Secondly, well done to Adam for his car of the day award! Well deserved indeed!

I've got a load of pics from the cruise up and down, but none from the event itself, somehow forgot to get the camera out in the rain. So I'm waiting for you lot to get some pics posted!

Nice to catch up with a lot of folks again, and finally meet and speak to some others I've not managed to catch before.

Nick


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

VicTT said:


> Thanks to Suraj for organising the meet.
> Shame about the weather but a Bank Hol in England so no surprise.
> 
> A 500 mile round trip for a cup of coffee: must be mad.
> ...


Hi Brian, nice meeting you today, loved the black/red combo on your car - wise choice! 8) Thanks again for the disc! :wink:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Agreed, great to see old friends, congrats Adam, it was the DV which swung it I'm sure - and new and sorry I didn't get to speak to everybody. Nice to meet you Phillipo, lovely to see Dotti again and the crew. See you all at the National I hope!

To the wimps afraid of rain - pah!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I had a ball at this meet today  . The rain certainly didn't stop me clicking my camera  .

On my way driving to the Ace, I had a very very close near miss with a massive lorry that almost wiped me out in the awful surface rain water which threw a whole load of water under my car and over it including the windscreen which was complete blur resulting not only a nissan micra going infront of me but me almost side ways. I closed my eyes and the lorry had swirved back into the inside lane and the micra swung back out to the outside lane infront of my eyes. So I very nearly didn't make it. I was very lucky I think. Filippo way ahead of me who I had been following up to that stage. It kind of shook me up a little.

It was lovely seeing you all and I hope I didn't miss anybody out with kissys and a hello and if I did my apologise . Lovely seeing you again Rob. Your car looks lovely still.

I have some great piccies of most of the cars I would love to share with you all but I have 64 of them to share so bare with me for the next few days because some are just brilliant .

All your cars looked absolutely superb and all of you were so happy and cheery considering the great british weather was so grim.

Thank you for a fantastic meet Suraj, was lovely meeting you 8) and so pleased you had so many turn up considering the weather was pretty severe 8) .

Hope you all had a safe journey home too :-* :-* :-* :-*


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Excellent meet despite the bank holiday weather .:x

Well done Suraj on the organising.

It was great to see some of the tourists again and to have a group photo in the rain 8)

I came out of the cafe to see a red mk2 parked next to me, sorry I didn't get the chance to say hello R6BTT but I like the number plate :wink:

Cheers
blackers (J6BTT)


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Great meet despite the few spots of rain !

Thanks to suraj for organising it 8)

and Sam for letting me drive his beast there and back to Bristol :twisted:

Great to see some familiar faces and meet up with those who i have got to know via this forum , still managed to miss some people i meant to catch up with  , i'l get you at the next one !

well worth the drive down from South Wales

i took some pics but they're nothing different to those already posted

Mark


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Mark, saw you on the end table i think but didn't get to speak - sorry

My poorly TT made it there and back flipping in and out of limp mode. Its been good as gold for 18 months, put it in for a service and its f8cked - well annoyance really, emissions light on.

They'd better drop the R8 off as a courtesy car tomorrow.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

R6B TT said:


> Mark, saw you on the end table i think but didn't get to speak - sorry
> 
> My poorly TT made it there and back flipping in and out of limp mode. Its been good as gold for 18 months, put it in for a service and its f8cked - well annoyance really, emissions light on.
> 
> They'd better drop the R8 off as a courtesy car tomorrow.


Hi Rob , i didn't get a chance to chat . 
hope your TT's sorted soon , will catch you at Rockingham 

Mark


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Rob, you have been a bit unforunate from the sounds of it with your car recently. I hope you get it all sorted . Yeah, why not get em to drop off an R8 ... your boys would love it I'm sure, as you would too 8) 8) 8)

Conlechi - thank you for introducing yourself to me also, having seen many of your posts, always wondered the person behind the screen  ... as you do with many on here 8) :wink:


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Dotti,

I was going to come over and introduce myself but everytime I tried you were scaring a different bloke!

Maybe next time eh.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

DeanTT said:


> Dotti,
> 
> I was going to come over and introduce myself but everytime I tried you were scaring a different bloke!
> 
> Maybe next time eh.


I'm an essex girl I like to do the rounds  . On a serious note though, you really should have come up to me. I really tried my best to do everybody with a little kissy on the cheek with a handshake and a hug of course and as you know, always great to put the name to the face. Next time come up to me and show your face  8) . Did you take any piccies of this event? I am just uploading mine now to photobucket 8) . Can't wait to show them off but I don't know how to display them on here directly but only with a link to my photobucket.


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Rain? What rain?...Just a shower for us Southerners.  Well worth going.
Big thanks to Suraj for organising it [smiley=thumbsup.gif] and well done to all the TTers who came further than my 20 mile journey. 
Thought I saw some bad road conditions but God knows what yours were like.
Great selection of TTs and it was nice to put some faces to a lot of well known names.
John.


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Dotti said:


> DeanTT said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti,
> ...


Hi Dotti.
Good to see you yesterday. 
If you copy the *IMG* code under the pic in Photobucket and then paste the code into your message then the pics will show directly in the message body.
John.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Thank you John. I will give that a try  Was a pleasure meeting you also and I was anxious to meet the owner of the the plate 'GEM' :wink: . I'm really pleased with my piccies and have got some really lovely shots especially of yours. Can't wait to display them all - just uploading them all in bulk :wink:


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

conlechi said:


> Great meet despite the few spots of rain !
> 
> Thanks to suraj for organising it 8)
> 
> ...


Sorry I didn't get to meet you yesterday mark!! :?

Rockingham!! :wink:

Regards,

Martin


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

meet looked good although the weather was against you.

Well done on arranging Suraj, allot of peopel talk about doing stuff but hats off for making it happen. I might give you the August Ace meet to sort out next year as this will prob be my last.

Congrads for winning Adam, the car definatly deserves it.

Sorry i didnt make it, was messing about with my latest mod, those people at Waks on Saturady were first to see it. :wink:

Cheers


----------



## audi_tt 83 (Feb 13, 2008)

any pics of this meet ?


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

TTej said:


> meet looked good although the weather was against you.
> 
> Well done on arranging Suraj, allot of peopel talk about doing stuff but hats off for making it happen. I might give you the August Ace meet to sort out next year as this will prob be my last.
> 
> ...


Hey tej - thanks man.. yes it was a great turnout depsite the weather! Oh yes, i am the man to pass down the arragning to, so PM me when needed! So... let us in on what this new mod is!


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

audi_tt 83 said:


> any pics of this meet ?


http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=116737


----------

